
Thomas Cromwell: A Revolutionary Biography - signor_bosco
https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/12/book-review-thomas-cromwell-biography-sets-record-straight/
======
nwatson
For a great BBC mini-series based on Cromwell's story watch Wolf Hall ...
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Hall_(miniseries)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_Hall_\(miniseries\))

~~~
saaaaaam
Yes, though also mentioned very early in this article as perhaps not the most
accurate portrayal :)

~~~
codeulike
Based on what the article says about Cromwell, most of Wolf Hall is roughly
the same, apart from Cromwell's family background.

------
pseudolus
The Guardian featured a podcast with Diarmaid MacCulloch - the author of
Thomas Cromwell: A Revolutionary Biography. As an added bonus the podcast also
features a discussion with Ken Krimstein who wrote a graphic novel about
Hannah Arendt [0]. The discussion of Cromwell begins at 26:05.

[0]: [https://www.theguardian.com/books/audio/2018/nov/27/the-
art-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/audio/2018/nov/27/the-art-of-
biography-with-diarmaid-macculloch-and-ken-krimstein-books-podcast)

~~~
sherr
Also on the BBC Booktalk a week or so ago :

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bvxl31/booktalk-
diar...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bvxl31/booktalk-diarmaid-
macculloch)

------
paddyboy
Irish person here. It should be noted that the Irish have a completely
different perspective on Cromwell. He is usually regarded here as a genocidal
maniac because he wiped out between 15% - 80% of the Irish population [1],
depending on the historian you believe. Not a nice man in any case, or someone
to be admired.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromwellian_conquest_of_Irelan...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromwellian_conquest_of_Ireland)

~~~
mrdodge
That's a different Cromwell.

~~~
pseudolus
Oliver and Richard Cromwell are collateral descendants of Thomas Cromwell [0].
I'm unsure if it's true but apparently there also a belief that,
notwithstanding Oliver Cromwell's actions in Ireland, the Cromwell family has
partly Irish origins.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromwell_family](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromwell_family)

